
Sony to boost smartphone batteries because people aren’t replacing phones - annecap
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/01/sony-boost-smartphone-batteries-people-are-not-replacing-phones
======
anotheryou
How about providing a _fresh_ (produced within the last year) _replacement_
(needs to be user serviceable) _battery_ (that is proven to be original)?

Have to say my 2 year old moto-g (1st gen) is holding up quite well. (far far
far better than my asus laptop which basically just falls apart after 4 years)

------
bmer
But is the Xperia's battery accessible so that I can replace it?

P.S. Is it just me, or did the article have a really strong "hidden ad" vibe
to it?

